# Tomei Cams/Hotshot CA



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

have set for sale $350 or OBO.
SR20 Cams 258 degrees 11.0 
used from a 92 NX2000 for a few dyno runs and a few hundred miles in the Turbo Mag Article from this year.
have the Dyno charts and article from the mag.

HS CA piping from MAF to Filter $70 (from a 93 Sentra GA16DE)

i will be at the Mossy Meet, if anyone decides to purchase any of these items.

Tevs
714-939-2674 wk.
714-458-5435 cel.
714-484-0325 hm.


----------

